# Composers and hats



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

What composer do you like? What hat should he wear?

Sebastian Bach should wear this, in honor of his favorite pianist.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

This one's for Messiaen...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a hat for Wagner, though it looks better on the valkyrie...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Shostakovich with his fireman's helmet, at the time he was a fireman/defender of Leningrad against the Germans during World War II. He even made it to the cover of Time magazine!


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

A few pictures of Ravel in various headgear:
















































Best regards, Dr


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's an appropriate hat for John Cage:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For Beethoven:

View attachment 13095


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

KenOC said:


> What composer do you like? What hat should he wear?
> 
> Sebastian Bach should wear this, in honor of his favorite pianist.


i have a sixpence like that, only more dark-green


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Just an Englishman in New York or is that the other way around?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's one for Wolfie -- he's such a silly guy! And he must have been in Frankfurt at some point...


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Here's an appropriate hat for John Cage:
> 
> View attachment 13090


Ha ha ha... oh my :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Is that the 4' 33" hat ..........


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I like this one of *Charles Ives* in his older years. The hat + beard = some sort of authority & dignity. Like an insurance broker?










& *Satie* is often seen in images wearing a bowler hat, maybe a send up of bourgeois pretension. Dunno, but this guy was more eccentric than bourgeois gentleman, thats for sure.










& the panama hat suited* DArius Milhaud*, so too his music, which tends towards lightness and gaeity. Also speaking to the warm climate of Southern France, his birthplace.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sid, believe Satie is wearing a top hat or "stovepipe hat." A bowler has a rounded crown.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Morton in hat and smoking too


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For Haydn -- something big enough that he could be hidin' in it.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

KenOC said:


> Sid, believe Satie is wearing a top hat or "stovepipe hat." A bowler has a rounded crown.


Yes you're dead right, I was thinking of this famous image, but put that sketch where he's wearing a different hat. In any case, he liked wearing hats.












EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 13125
> 
> 
> Morton in hat and smoking too


Looks like one of the blues brothers:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some metaphorical 'hats' appropriate for these guys music -

I think Carmen Miranda's fruity and floral creations would suit the head of *Villa-Lobos*. Colourful and exotic like his music.










*Arvo Part* would look in his element in a monk's habit, maybe a bit like this guy:










& on a historical note, the women who fought for women's rights a hundred and more years ago, the Suffragettes, had special hats to show their allegiance to the movement. They also wore clothes, including hats, that looked like men's clothes. On the left is a woman from the movement wearing the special hat with its distinctive cockade. On the right is composer *Ethel Smyth*, a prominent suffragette, wearing clothes that most women would not have worn at that time (like men's clothes).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sid James said:


> On the right is composer *Ethel Smyth*, a prominent suffragette, wearing clothes that most women would not have worn at that time (like men's clothes).


Ethel Smyth had six operas and a bunch of other stuff in her portfolio. She is most famous for "March of the Women," which was actually a big hit. Here's a list of her works:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Ethel_Smyth


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyway, Arnold S. REALLY needs one of these.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

So long as he stays away from this...

View attachment 13181


Well, this was more his style anyway...

View attachment 13182


----------



## Antihero (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice bowler, but ugly square-toe shoes!  

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

KenOC said:


> Ethel Smyth had six operas and a bunch of other stuff in her portfolio. She is most famous for "March of the Women," which was actually a big hit. Here's a list of her works:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Ethel_Smyth


Her opera "The Wreckers" was talked about by a member here a couple of years ago, Meaghan. Its the work that I have read mentioned in relation to Smyth most of the times. Her magnum opus, maybe.

http://www.talkclassical.com/14030-wreckers.html

Thread duty: Speaking of baseball caps, I often see photos of *Steve Reich * wearing them. Its kinda become the man's trademark image.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

KenOC said:


> For Haydn -- something big enough that he could be hidin' in it.


Look I found Haydn Hiding - little known portrait............... "Haydn in Big Red Hat"


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Found a photo of *Manuel De Falla* wearing a hat - but not a three cornered one, alas (corny joke number 657).


----------



## Antihero (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Elgar*:










*Bartok*:










*Rachmaninov*:


----------



## Antihero (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Bartok looks like a spy!

The best hats belong to 17th and 18th centuries. Heinrich Schütz had a good one. Do you know anyone with better hat in that era?


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Another thing this thread lacks is elgar!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

I think stravinsky would suit one of these bad boys.


----------



## Karabiner (Apr 1, 2013)

Semper Dowland, semper dolens


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Jobis said:


> I think stravinsky would suit one of these bad boys.
> 
> View attachment 21002


Yep - far cooler than the beret he sometimes wore.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Least favorite:









Charles Koechlin

Most favorite:









Alexander Scriabin


----------



## IBMchicago (May 16, 2012)

What Mozart would wear today if he were invited to throw the first pitch at Wrigley.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Haydn after a visit to Bremen.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

IBMchicago said:


> What Mozart would wear today if he were invited to throw the first pitch at Wrigley.
> 
> View attachment 21030


Pink cap with white wig? If the cap button was cherry red he'd look like an ice cream sundae. :lol:


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Suits Wagner's temperament...


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

William Byrd...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Clara Schumann...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Surely William Byrd would have liked Tonto's headwear?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Jobis said:


> I think stravinsky would suit one of these bad boys.
> 
> View attachment 21002


Yes, just like that! Or even - quick as a flash!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

His little hands might be frozen, but his head isn't...


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

You'd think that composers who live in a country where it can get to -40° in the winter might wear a hat sometimes? So how come I can't find any photos or paintings or Tchaikovsky, Mussorgsky, Borodin, Rimski-Korsakov, Glazunov, Glinka, or Balakirev wearing a hat? And here's Prokofiev, looking old and sick, wearing a fedora... but not a good solid sheepskin hat that covers your ears.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

IBMchicago said:


> What Mozart would wear today if he were invited to throw the first pitch at Wrigley.
> 
> View attachment 21030


And I'm sure his pitch would be perfect too.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

brianvds said:


> And I'm sure his pitch would be perfect too.


Mmm, I think he'd be hitting his A at 421 rather than 440 which might spoil his average


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Henry VIII - composer of Greensleeves, Pastime with Good Company, & Helas Madame -had a curiously square head, confirming one's suspicion that he wasn't actually a human being at all.









The hat's just a flat circle of material blutacked on to Bluebeard's scalp.


----------

